# Catch-Light Positioning, and Lighting?



## AJ153 (Feb 25, 2013)

Just a disclaimer, I'm using parts of my post in the critic section, but this forum is *dedicated for lighting, and catch-light only. *


I'm getting into portraits so naturally I need to learn a few things about lighting. My concerns are: 

1.) Is there a place where the catch light is suppose to be in the eyes for a natural look? I read it is recommended to go (or near) 10 o'clock or 2' o'clock Which has proven true in most Google images of self portraits in studio. 


2.) Does the catch-light have to be in the area where the key light is? Or can it be in spots like the fill light, hair light, rim light? 


3.) Can a Rim light double as a Key Light if strong enough from the side?


4.) Is lighting all set in stone (spots where lights have to be to make an effective portrait), if so what are the recommended spots for lighting?


5.) Did I do the lighting correct in my first portrait? (explanation below) 




This is my first attempt with lighting, and self-portrait. Taken of myself. When taking this picture I winged it, not knowing knowing any technical terms, or positions for lighting. I just eyeballed it, and used my photographer instincts. 



Here is a picture of my set up, what I thought was a good idea when doing light. After doing some research, I think this is what the terms "would have been" if I had known about the names and roles of each light. *(The picture was taken around 2:55 P.M Northern Illinois, So no direct hard light was going through the window, just soft light reflected from the white side of the house next door which is why in the picture that side has more light) (considered Rim light?)*







After taking the picture, and importing with comparison to other portraits my first concern was the sparkle in the eye (Catchlight), and if it should have been on the right side (left side of my face)? but after doing research, I THINK that in my picture; that light on the right side (left side of my face) is actually the rim light caused by lighting #4 (so I don't thing this would be my key light?), and lighting #3 I placed overhead which I thought was another key light, but ended up just lighting me up/hair ( I guess that was the hair light). I placed lighting #2 there because there was a really harsh shadow that needed to go ( I guess that was the fill light) and finally I placed lighting #1 there because light #2-4 was giving a shadow, which I didn't like so it ended up giving my face that balanced natural light on the face and gave it a catch light in the eyes (which is in terms key light?). Which leads me to my 5 concerns 
Is this correct?
*
Well basically in short is the catch-light in the correct spot? is the lighting, and position correct? And is there correct spots for lighting, and catch lights? *


----------



## tirediron (Feb 25, 2013)

1.  Wherever you, the photographer want it, but the "10.00 and 2.00" positioning is the most common.

2.  No, but by definition, the key light is the most likely to produce the catch light, although occasionally it may be your fill.  Rim and hair lights are normally positioned behind the subject, so they should NOT be visible as catchlights.  

3.  A rim light is positioned BEHIND the subject.

4.  There are guidelines to approximate positions for lights when you want to acheive a particular look (Rembrandt, butterfly, loop, etc) but there is always more than one way to skin a cat, so guidelines is all they are.  If you search "portrait lighting" you will find links to hundreds of 'sites and YouTube videos on light placement.

5.  The lighting looks good in your shot, so yes, I would say you did it correctly, assuming YOU are happy with it.  I will note that given your position, the window couldn't (and would not normally) be a rim light.  A rim light is usually a small, non or lightly diffused light directly behind the subject which lights the outline or rim of the head/upper body.


----------



## AJ153 (Feb 25, 2013)

interesting! Thank you for your input! I'm very satisfied with the picture, I just wanted to know what another photographer would think of the lighting.


----------



## kundalini (Feb 25, 2013)

*Foundations of Lighting Placement

Tutorial: Basic Light Patterns

Tutorial: Portrait Lights



*I would also suggest to lower the coffee/tea cup to lessen the Hannibal Lecter look.


----------



## TimothyJinx (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm new to portrait lighting too and have been wondering about catch lights, etc. People on here have said 10 and 2 - but they also add these are only guidelines. Look up Martin Schoeller shots and they are mostly 9 and 3.


----------



## AJ153 (Feb 25, 2013)

Thanks again for more input! So what type of lighting would be the one I took? Loop Light? or maybe a variation of Butterfly and Rembrandt? If the window is not a rim light, what would it be called? Background? Because lighting #3 and 4# really light up that left section of the face, and since its behind me it can't be the key light? Making it seem the right side of my face not as light, even though its my key-light (lighting #1) and the side the catch light/ highlight is located.  Is that wrong? Should the side the key light is on be the brightest? Because in most of the pictures I usually see the side with the most light having the catch light.


----------



## kundalini (Feb 25, 2013)

By cross-lighting your Main and Fill, you're basically getting Flat or Even lighting, there is no light pattern per se.  The window or possibly the Hair light is giving the camera right side a slightly higher contrast ratio.  Shadows or Modeling in portraiture helps achieve a more 3D look to your subject and is your friend.

I like to have the Fill light placed just slightly (6-18") from the camera and on the same side as the Main.  The Fill light should be large and soft so the transition from lit side to shadow side is gradual.  If trying to create drama, this can be modified so the shadow edge is a bit more severe.

See the links I provided above.


----------



## AJ153 (Feb 25, 2013)

I went back to your reference links again after reading your post, and it gave me a really good understanding! Thanks again ! From your standpoint would you say the window light on the face as good or bad composure to the picture, when the catch light on the eyes is on opposite side?  I think Window light opposite of the key gave it a unique effect.


----------



## kundalini (Feb 25, 2013)

I think the window light draws out some nice detail in your jacket and adds separation from the background.  Having it draw a small amount of attention to your cheek is a nice touch.  I realize this would be hard to notice, much less deal with in a self portrait, but a small flag would have taken the hard light away from the back of your hand.  

I also think your Hair light would have been better served on the opposite side.  I think the window is overpowering it.  You want it to just "kiss" the side of the head to add an unnoticable-at-a-glance, yet significant highlight to your hair.  I generally snoot a Hair light to concentrate its spray.

One more thing, and this is a personal preference, I like to have the Main light on the same side as the part of the hair.  This eliminates that shadow on the forehead with the flip of the bangs, not Mischelle Obama bangs, but how the hair is combed over to one side.


----------

